# Kefir grains?



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello all! I am looking for some kefir grains. My last grains didn't survive the dry freezer period. Does anyone have any extra to share? :help

Thanks,
Marla


Hearts In Dixie 
Miniture Nubian Dairy Goats
Anamoose, North Dakota


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

And along this line, are they hard to ship in the summer??


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't have a problem. I ship them Priority Mail in cold milk. They are in kefir by the time they get to their destination. Have the person strain and add the grains to fresh milk to culture as usual.

Christy


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have some .

Patty


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Patty I would love to get some from you. Let me know what you want for them. I will email you my address. 
Thanks,
Marla


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Patty did you get my check? I mailed it out on July 2. I have tried to email you a few times but haven't heard back from you. Is there a problem?

Marla


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I did not recieve a check . Have you checked your statement to see if it had been cashed ? Not sure about any emails ....maybe in my trash bin. I just come to this thread when Sara pm'd me ...wish you had done the same.


With 2 teenages in the house anything can happen . I will check with them also.


patty


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I am sorry if I caused a problem. I honestly didn't think to pm you. I emailed you and didn't get a response. I have been busy and just didn't think. I am sorry. I guess the check must have gotten lost in our wonderful mail system. My last bank statement shows the check has not been cashed. I didn't mean to imply anything. 

Thanks,
marla


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Not a problem . I have had things turn up in the mail weeks later . I will keep an eye out . My grains are low ...must be the heat but I can send some out in a week.


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

[email protected] this is Prem and he is looking for kefir...someone needs to raise this stuff and sell it for profit!!!

Also if you have some for me I would be glad to pay  You have to take paypal. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would take some too and will pay!!


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I will drain them in a min and see.


Patty


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I've all but stopped with my kefir grains. Last year I tossed probably 2-3 GALLONS of them! And that is not counting those I sold/gave away. It was too much work to keep them going for no reason. Do folks really need these? Is it seasonal? Since we don't sell our milk, maybe raising kefir grains would be an alternative to get some money. Thoughts?

Trisha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Trisha you could so sell your grains. I always have folks asking and since I give mine away I never have enough. I give mine away because it makes them purchase more milk  I would love to have a name I could give out and know you will send them...just let me know how much and if you take paypal or checks....just don't ship the kefir until the checks clear. Your kefir was wonderful! Big fat guys. Vicki


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Bilrite Farms said:


> I've all but stopped with my kefir grains. Last year I tossed probably 2-3 GALLONS of them! And that is not counting those I sold/gave away. It was too much work to keep them going for no reason. Do folks really need these? Is it seasonal? Since we don't sell our milk, maybe raising kefir grains would be an alternative to get some money. Thoughts?
> 
> Trisha


Do you store them in the fridge to slow down their growing....I find that works well. Mine have sat in the fridge for 6 months now waiting for the goats to kid and milk to flow.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I now put my grains in the dark to hopefully start growing alot again.


patty


----------

